# PC geht direkt nach den Anmachen wieder aus



## imRickJames. (27. Februar 2009)

Und zwar kam das so, dass ich den PC transportiert habe, dabei hat sich der CPU Lüfter gelöst. Um den wieder fest zu machen musste ich die Grafikkarte und das Netzteil ausschrauben, um besser an den Lüfter zu kommen. Seit dem geht der PC aber, nach weniger als einer Sekunde, sofort wieder aus.
Ich hab probiert mit nur CPU zu starten, aber funktioniert auch nicht.
Ich hab das Mainboard ausgebaut, um zu schauen obs ein Masseproblem ist. Fehlanzeige.
Dann hab ich gemerkt, dass, wenn ich den 8pin Stecker auf dem Mainboard entferne, der PC startet und auch anbleibt, aber wegen dem fehlenden Stecker natürlich nicht normal läuft. Mach ich ihn wieder dran, gehts nicht.
Anderes Netztzeil hab ich auch schon probiert, ändert nichts
Ich bin komplett ratlos


----------



## N-Golth-Batai (28. Februar 2009)

vlt. hat das mobo einen weg.....


----------



## imRickJames. (28. Februar 2009)

aber woher, ich hab den pc nur ganz normal transportiert. Ist nicht nicht hingefallen oder irgendwas


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2009)

Hast du mal einen CMOS-Reset versucht?
Vielleicht hat sich das Bios durch das rein/raus gestecke verlaufen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2009)

was für eien cpu-kühler hasst du und was genau ist mit dem passiert

wenns z.b. der mugen ist und der nach dem lösen auf mainboard fällt kann ich mir schon vorstellen das das mainboard einen treffer hat


----------



## imRickJames. (28. Februar 2009)

Beim lüfter ist nur einer der halterungspins abgegangen. Bei nem intel. Hab den bloß wieder festgemacht und das wars.
Cmos reset hat auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2009)

der 8pin stecker ist doch teilbar steck mal nur nen 4pin ran


----------



## imRickJames. (28. Februar 2009)

immer noch genau das selbe problem


----------



## Roocher (28. Februar 2009)

Hm , komische Sache. schau mal in dein Gehäuse und schau mal ob sich nicht irgendwo nen Kabel gelöst hat oder so so, bei mir hatte ich mal nen ähnliches Problem, da hatte sich eine 12V- Leitung im Festplattenkäfig verhangen und dort Kontakt mit dem Gehäuse gehabt, also ging er nicht mehr an ... Hab glück gehabt das die Leitung nicht am Mainboard gekratzt 
hat...
Geht der PC sofort nach dem Anschalten wieder aus, oder 
läuft er erst an, geht danach aus und geht beim nächsten Start gleich wieder aus ?
Hast du external speaker dran ? wenn ja geben die irgendeinen Piebton aus ?


----------



## imRickJames. (28. Februar 2009)

ch hab das mainboard ausgebaut, da berügrt sich nichts.
Der pc läuft an, lüfter usw starten, gehen aber in weniger als einer sekunde sofort wieder aus. Dann muss ich den strom auch erst komplett trennen, bevor ich ihn wieder ganz kurz starten kann


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2009)

höhrt sich für mich nach nem kurzen an

teste mal ein anderes netzteil wenns möglich ist


----------



## Roocher (28. Februar 2009)

Da du den Strom erst komplett trennen musst, gehe ich davon aus dass das Mainboard irgendwie was mitbekommen hat, wenn du schon ein anderes Netzteil getestet hast. du hast nicht zufällig ein anderes zur Hand?


----------



## imRickJames. (28. Februar 2009)

also das gleiche netzteil an nem anderen pc macht keine probleme.
Wenns nun nen kurzschluss war, hab ich da garantieanspruch? Ich wüsste nicht, womit ich den verursacht haben könnte


----------



## Roocher (28. Februar 2009)

Probieren würd ichs schonma, wenn du sicher bist, dass es das MB ist.
Wie alt ist es denn?
Ich frag nochmal: Kommt irgendein Piepton beim einschalten?


----------



## darkniz (28. Februar 2009)

Vor kurzem hatte ich genau das selbe Problem. Bei mir war das Mainboard kaputt und wurde anstandslos ausgetauscht.


----------



## imRickJames. (28. Februar 2009)

das sind doch mal gute nachrichten. Danke für die ganze hilfe


----------



## imRickJames. (28. Februar 2009)

Roocher schrieb:


> Probieren würd ichs schonma, wenn du sicher bist, dass es das MB ist.
> Wie alt ist es denn?
> Ich frag nochmal: Kommt irgendein Piepton beim einschalten?


Ist erst drei monate alt. Piepton kommt nicht, weil ich das pieptonmachteil nicht ans mainboard angeschlossen hab. Ich habs auch grad nicht zur hand


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2009)

imRickJames. schrieb:


> Ist erst drei monate alt. Piepton kommt nicht, weil ich das pieptonmachteil nicht ans mainboard angeschlossen hab. Ich habs auch grad nicht zur hand


 
Du meinst, du hast den Lautsprecher des Gehäuses nicht auf dem Mainboard angeschlossen?
Wieso nicht?


----------



## Roocher (28. Februar 2009)

Pieptonmachteil ...

Einfach geil...



Eventuell kann man dann sagen was defekt ist oder nicht. 
Naja wenns 3 Monate alt ist, dann weg damit


----------



## imRickJames. (1. März 2009)

wozu anstecken, was bringt mir das, wenn ich n piepen höre. Dadurch weiß ich auch nicht was der fehler ist, oder seh ich das falsch


----------



## Roocher (1. März 2009)

Wozu denkst du soll er sonst gut sein 
Schließ den mal an und post mal deine Mainboardbezeichung, dann schauen wir mal ob sich was ergibt.

Pieptonmachteil ...genial


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. März 2009)

imRickJames. schrieb:


> wozu anstecken, was bringt mir das, wenn ich n piepen höre. Dadurch weiß ich auch nicht was der fehler ist, oder seh ich das falsch


 
Genau dazu ist der kleine Lautsprecher da, damit man hören kann, wie sich das Mainboard verhält.
Fehler kann man anhand des Pieptons eingrenzen.


----------



## imRickJames. (1. März 2009)

Das Pieptonmachteil gibt keinen Ton von sich.
Das Board ist ein P5Q Pro http://www.xbitlabs.com/images/mainboards/asus-p5q-pro/layout.png


----------



## KennyKiller (1. März 2009)

hm hast du auch nen 4pin MB anschluss?


----------



## imRickJames. (1. März 2009)

Nein nur nen 8pin, macht auch keinen Unterschied den 4pin Stecker zu nehmen an Stelle des 8pins


----------



## M4A1 (5. März 2009)

Hi Leutz,

ich kenn dein Problem, hab gerade im Moment genau das gleiche. HAb einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und wenn ich den anmache, geht er direkt nach 2-3Sek wieder aus. HAb dann den ganzen rechner zurückgebaut , so das nur noch CPU und MB zusammenlaufen immer noch das prob. 

Fehler liegt wahrscheinlicherweise am CPU-Sockel, der hat was abbekommen bei dir. Zumindest sagt der technische Support bei meinen MAinboard, das es ein typisches anzeichen dafür ist, wenn der Rechner kurz an und gleich wieder ausgeht. Also nicht mal bis zum BIOS kommt. 

PS: Mainboard ohne CPU bleibt an. Solltest es mal so probieren.

Gruß

Flo


----------



## Friedrich (16. Mai 2009)

M4A1 schrieb:


> Hi Leutz,
> 
> ich kenn dein Problem, hab gerade im Moment genau das gleiche. HAb einen neuen Rechner zusammengestellt und wenn ich den anmache, geht er direkt nach 2-3Sek wieder aus. HAb dann den ganzen rechner zurückgebaut , so das nur noch CPU und MB zusammenlaufen immer noch das prob.
> 
> ...


Hallo, ... ich komme etwas spät - habe aber gerade nach 2 Tagen harter Arbeit eine mögliche Ursache für das kurze Anlaufen und sofortige Stillstehen des Rechners gefunden.
Es war das Gehäuse! Dieses hatte einen Kurzschluß mit dem Board. Ich baute ein neues Board und einen neuen Prozessor nach Austausch sämtlicher Komponenten ein, da zeigte sich der Fehler auch mit den neuen Komponenten. Diese habe ich dann unverändert in ein neues Gehäuse gebaut und das war es! Nun lief auch der alte Prozessor wieder 
Im alten Gehäuse wurde das Board hinten auffällig stramm an das verzinkte Gehäuse gepresst.


----------



## Norman (17. Juli 2010)

hmmm also ich habe im moment das selbe problem. nach dem ich vor 2 wochen mein gehäuse "gemodded" habe (paar lüfterausschnitte, neuer festplattenkäfig, ein paar bohrungen in den mainboardschlitten und innen sowie teils außen lackiert). an der hardware hat sich ausser dem cpu-kühler nichts geändert. ich wollte dann mein kabelmanagment verbessern und habe als ich einen kabelbinder abschneiden wollte mein P8-Stecker mit angeknippst. zuerst dachte ich es liegt daran. hab das kabel dann wieder zusammengedreht (provisorisch) und es mit tape isoliert. als es dann nicht ging nahm ich das kabel nächsten tag mit zur firma und ließ es da von unserem elektriker löten. allerdings brachte das nicht den erwünschten erfolg. 

ich kann euch auch nicht sagen ob der pc mit dem alten kabelmanagment (also nach modding und vor dem anknippsen des p8 steckers) da ich es gleich wieder geändert habe. weiss nicht mehr weiter. 
kann mir evtl jemand helfen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mal tippen, dass du neue Kabel brauchst.
Welches Netzteil hast du, kann man die Kabel nachbestellen?


----------



## Norman (17. Juli 2010)

danke für die schnelle antwort

ich habe ein  be quiet! Straight Power E7 580W

habe aber auch keine garantie wegen kabel sleeven 

edit: einen piepton gibt es bei mir auch nicht und ein masse problem schließe ich im moment auch aus da ich das mainboard mehrmals draußen hatte....


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Jop, das ist natürlich Pech, aber du kannst dich mal an Listan wenden, die die BeQuiet Netzteile vertreiben.


----------



## Norman (17. Juli 2010)

tja das stimmt aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es an dem einen kabel liegt. habe aber leider auch kein zweites netzteil um zu testen ob es am netzteil liegt oder nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass du keinen anderen kennst, der das gleiche Netzteil hast wie du, oder?
Ansonsen mal ein anderes Netzteil einbauen und gucken, ob der Rechner dann startet.


----------



## Norman (17. Juli 2010)

wie gesagt ich habe kein zweites netzteil und kennen tuh ich auch keinen der das selbe hat. naja habe auch keine lust mir ein neues zu kaufen wenn ich nciht sicher bin das es am netzteil liegt. wenn es am mainboard leigen würde dann wollte ich eig auf amd umsteigen (sprich neues mainboard, cpu und ram) aber auch das nur wenns wirklich am mainboard liegt


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Dann schlepp deine Harware zu einem PC Shop und lass es dort kurz testen, das machen die sicher auch mal gratis.
Oder eben bei Listan ein ersatzkabel bestellen, ist günstiger als ein neues Netzteil (sofern du es getestet hat, dass es am Kabel liegt).


----------



## Norman (17. Juli 2010)

tja also zum pc laden werde ich ihn nicht bringen...da ich ihn wirklich da hin schleppen müsste und ich will nicht mit dem ding durch die stadt laufen. die werden ja alle neidisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Dann wirst du dir irgendwoher ein anderes Netzteil besorgen müssen.


----------



## Norman (17. Juli 2010)

ja vermutlich....verdammt 

das fehlt mir alles noch...mache gerade mein fleppen und danach soll eig ein auto her....da ist momentan eig kein geld für sowas


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Welche Hardware hast du denn insgesamt?
Ein 60€ NT reicht schon, falls du dir ein neues kaufen musst.


----------



## Norman (17. Juli 2010)

klick mal bitte auf meine sig, aber das wichtigste sthet da ja auch schon drin

an sonsten: Q9550 @ 3,4ghz, eine hd5850 vapor-x, 4gb ram, ein p5q-e, ne creativ soundkarte, netzteil kennste ja schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2010)

Also, ich würde erst mal gucken, ob du ein anderes Netzteil bekommen kannst, irgendein Kumpel hast du bestimmt, der dir seins mal leihen kann.

Wenns dann wieder geht, bedeutet es für dich, dass du dir ein Ersatzkabel von BeQuiet besorgen musst, ist nicht schwer, kostet auch deutlich weniger als ein neues Netzteil.


----------



## Norman (17. Juli 2010)

ja mal schaun...

 danke dir erstmal


----------



## Norman (17. Juli 2010)

so alsoes liegt definitiv nicht am netzteil... habe einen offenen testbench gemacht (also es liegt derzeit alles auf meinem tisch) und der rechner läuft. finde ich schon mal super. lag dann wohl doch an der masse.

hmm komisch: nach dem er 5 min lief ging er aus. jetzt hab ich wieder das selbe problem und es ist immer noch das offene system auf dem tisch. ich könnte

glaube trotzdem nicht das es am netzteil liegt. oder was denkt ihr. er lief ja ebend gerade kurz....


----------



## Norman (22. Juli 2010)

hmm keiner weiter ne idee, hat das sonst noch niemand gehabt ausser dem threadersteller?


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2010)

Dann kanns nur am Brett selbst liegen, musst du halt mal umtauschen, bzw. die andere Hardware an einem neuen Brett testen.


----------



## Norman (30. Juli 2010)

so mainboard hatte ich ja weggeschickt, heute habe ich ne antwort bekommen. die pins vom sockel seien verbogen, wie das passiert ist keine ahnung. das fällt aber nicht mehr unter die garantieleistung. desshalb muss bald ein neues her. vermutlich das p5q deluxe aber vorher muss ich noch die cpu auf nem anderen board testen, nich das die auch was abbekommen hat. naja mal schaun.


----------



## Norman (5. August 2010)

kann evtl einer pins vom sockel zurückbiegen. traue mich da nicht wirklich ran weil ich bestimmt auch nicht das richtige werkzeug habe.


----------



## Norman (6. August 2010)

so auch nach einem mainboard tausch besteht das problem weiter hin. an welcher komponente könnte es denn noch liegen?


----------

